# How old does a goat need to be before it can be packed?



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

New guy here. Hello all from Pagosa Springs, in SW Colorado! Just getting into this, been studying up for several months. I have read on a goat packing website that you should "NEVER" pack a goat until it is 4 years old. I have not heard or read this anywhere else, in cluding in John Myonczynski's book. It seems like others advocate the percentage of body weight theory, but I have not heard any other comments on what age is appropriate to start packing. I apologize becasue I'm sure the answer is here somewhere but I cant find it and the search funtion keeps telling me that my search words are all too common. 

I've got one Alpine doe that is 4 years old (my milker) two Alpine does 1+ year old, one Alpine buckling that I might wait to wether cause he's gonna a be a BIG boy & I might want to get one breeding out of him & two Kiko kids - soon to be wethers. I've been taking them on hikes with me but have not packed yet. Just ordered my first saddle & bags from Northwest.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm an advocate of the % of body weight. Once they hit 125lbs or so they should fit under a saddle. You can put your lunch or anything light on them. As they grow you can add weight keeping it on the light side. Say.... in the 10 -15% range. They'll reach maturity after 4 and can start carrying full 20-25%+ loads. 

The reason you can't find a definitive answer is because there isn't one. Every varying opinion is basically just speculation at this point because I don't know of anyone who has actually injured a goat by over loading it at a young age.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You can pack them as soon as their born, but they usually get too heavy to carry after four to five months ;-)

Hmm... maybe better listen to Rex... ;-)

If I had one more goat I could say I had a six pack.... ;-)


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I second Rex.s reply. Less than 20% of there body weight tell they are 4. 
Bob thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that seems like sound advice to me.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Great question, I was coming in to look this information up as we are taking our first adventure for the summer in 2 weekends. I look out in the pasture and some of my goats who are 15 months old, look just as big as my 5 & 6 year old goats.

Rex, If you do the light load until they get big enough, could you use a regular saddle and just adjust the straps, or do you need to buy a separate saddle for your 'growing' goats?

Tonia


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

That's what I did with the saddles I got from Rex.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I ordered the Saddle from Northwest with the pocket pads and the "Pack Sacks" for my training setup. Next year I will add the full size paniers.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I need a couple pocket pads myself. And someday some decent panniers.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

rtdoyer said:


> Rex, If you do the light load until they get big enough, could you use a regular saddle and just adjust the straps, or do you need to buy a separate saddle for your 'growing' goats?
> 
> Tonia


Depends on your goats. I have youngsters that are too narrow in the chest, although as tall as the grown goats, so the Northwest Wood saddle is to wide for about 6-12 months. I either use the custom fit or an old Owyhee which although it has the same angle, fits a bit better on the narrow chested types in my experience.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I just put a packsaddle on my yearling (almost 14 months), who is about 135-140 pounds, for the first time two days ago and let him walk around with it. Took him about half an hour to get used to it, then he was fine. I don't plan to do much else other than let him get used to hiking with the weight of the saddle for now, but it definitely didn't seem to slow him down much.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can fit the saddle on goats that are less that 100lbs by adding an extra pad under the saddle. They will grow into them usually around 100-125lbs depending on the body type of the goat.


----------

